# Did the UK flag just change...?



## Varia (May 8, 2016)

I'm not too active, so perhaps it's been like that for a while?


----------



## Seriel (May 8, 2016)

Uh? That is the UK flag. What was it before?


----------



## Varia (May 8, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Uh? That is the UK flag. What was it before?



Hmm... that was weird. it changed back. It was this just a few minutes ago:


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

*chough* Inspect element *chough*


----------



## Varia (May 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> *chough* Inspect element *chough*



Had to google this to understand what you're talking about. 
Doing this, is the user the only one who can see the edit?
The UK flag is back to that weird pic on my pc btw. I feel like someone is messing around with me.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 8, 2016)

Varia said:


> Had to google this to understand what you're talking about.
> Doing this, is the user the only one who can see the edit?
> The UK flag is back to that weird pic on my pc btw. I feel like someone is messing around with me.


Maybe your browser cache glitched up and is showing the wrong image. It happened to me once.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

Varia said:


> Had to google this to understand what you're talking about.
> Doing this, is the user the only one who can see the edit?
> The UK flag is back to that weird pic on my pc btw. I feel like someone is messing around with me.


Yes, it's on your end only.


----------



## Varia (May 8, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe your browser cache glitched up and is showing the wrong image. It happened to me once.



Any idea how to fix this? tried deleting browsing data but that didn't work. Now the GBATemp logo is a Denmark flag lmao.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

Varia said:


> Any idea how to fix this? tried deleting browsing data but that didn't work. Now the GBATemp logo is a Denmark flag lmao.


Screenshots please!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 8, 2016)

Varia said:


> Any idea how to fix this? tried deleting browsing data but that didn't work. Now the GBATemp logo is a Denmark flag lmao.


Clearing your cache should have solved it. Not sure what else to suggest, other than rebooting your PC


----------



## Varia (May 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Screenshots please!



Sorry, Norway flag, my bad. 







The Real Jdbye said:


> Clearing your cache should have solved it. Not sure what else to suggest, other than rebooting your PC



Guess I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## astronautlevel (May 8, 2016)

Make sure you don't have Sweden selected as your country


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> View attachment 48405
> Make sure you don't have Sweden selected as your country


*sets Sweden as country* Why?


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

Varia said:


> Had to google this to understand what you're talking about.
> Doing this, is the user the only one who can see the edit?
> The UK flag is back to that weird pic on my pc btw. I feel like someone is messing around with me.


I see what you mean it looks like a guy instead of the real flag....


----------



## dimmidice (May 16, 2016)

I just see the normal UK flag. not the guy.


----------



## DKB (May 16, 2016)

This is one of the most confusing threads I've ever seen.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

DKB said:


> This is one of the most confusing threads I've ever seen.


Just as confusing as that thing down there in your comment.......wtf is that? XD


----------



## DKB (May 16, 2016)

Ruto77 said:


> Just as confusing as that thing down there in your comment.......wtf is that? XD



It's a sprite from a game called Brave Frontier. Semira.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

DKB said:


> It's a sprite from a game called Brave Frontier. Semira.


That must be a nice game with alot of detail.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 16, 2016)

To me your flag is blue with a yellow stripe down the middle and across.
That normal?


----------



## Varia (May 8, 2016)

I'm not too active, so perhaps it's been like that for a while?


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> To me your flag is blue with a yellow stripe down the middle and across.
> That normal?


That's the Sweden flag.


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's the Sweden flag.


Ah, my bad.


----------

